# Excel Boats



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking for some input on Excels...I know a lot of you have some experience. Thinking about either the f4 viper Shallow 1751 or the F86 18 SW edition...I know people say go to the 18 just not sure if I need all that...Hunting 3 guys and a dog. Probably would go Black death 45 or 55

Problem is with going to look, I'm 2.5 hours from savanahh, IL and when I return to MI still about the same distance from fenton and I will be purchasing factory direct.

Believe it or not Kid, I look forward to your input..ZX thanks for the input via PM...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

not much to say.

black death = damn near ultimate mud motor.

excel boats = expensive but good quality. can't help you on size as i've never used anything over 16ft.


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

I've got the 1754 f4 with 4500 Black Death. As for the motor/boat combo, it's very fast and handles really well. I can get 28 mph with myself and my brother (450 lbs total) in the boat and a full tank of gas. Not sure what the cost difference between the 4500 and the 5500 is, but I can't see needing any more motor. Wanting more power... That's another thing. 

I just installed 3 seats in the boat and I think it's just about the perfect size for hunting 3 guys. The front or back deck is a good place for a dog, too.

You could go with the f86 if you have the extra cash to spend, but the f4 is a great boat. Lots of storage and a really well designed layout. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

bc21 said:


> I've got the 1754 f4 with 4500 Black Death. As for the motor/boat combo, it's very fast and handles really well. I can get 28 mph with myself and my brother (450 lbs total) in the boat and a full tank of gas. Not sure what the cost difference between the 4500 and the 5500 is, but I can't see needing any more motor. Wanting more power... That's another thing.
> 
> I just installed 3 seats in the boat and I think it's just about the perfect size for hunting 3 guys. The front or back deck is a good place for a dog, too.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input...PM me some pics or post a vid would ya? 

How many dekes you throwing in your boat? I assume yours is a 1754SWV4?


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 20, 2012)

A video would be nice. But at least some pics. Kinda thinking about getting a bigger boat. Just not sure how big.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

a few pic


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Great boats heavy but handle well in skinny water with the triple chine corners. It seems to me that's the best way to go with the mud motors. While my boat runs well and is very fast when I get in the skinny water at high speeds it turns like .....................well it doesn't turn very well it slides dangerously bad tbh.

The Excel boats have a double wall feature in some areas and the "pee deck" on the back will keep a bunch of water out of the boat when you have to slow down quickly plus it gets the handle out of the operators area which is real nice.

I know several people who have them and if you want to get a good look at them, take a ride in 1 or 2 and maybe if you talk nice get some stick time behind one of them, we have a poker run July 27th-28th in Muskegon. 

A buddy of mine just traded his 18' Excel in @ Muddywaters outdoors in Lacrosse Wi. Might want to give Steve or Mark a call up there and see what price they have on it. It's on a Mclain trailer and is in "like new" condition he is very easy on his equipment. I doubt it even has a scratch on it. He bought a new Gatortrax bull nose.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

that might been the most civil exchange between shi kid and sbe2 ever:lol:


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

Take a look at gatortrax boats too.I had one and loved it!


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> Great boats heavy but handle well in skinny water with the triple chine corners. It seems to me that's the best way to go with the mud motors. While my boat runs well and is very fast when I get in the skinny water at high speeds it turns like .....................well it doesn't turn very well it slides dangerously bad tbh.
> 
> The Excel boats have a double wall feature in some areas and the "pee deck" on the back will keep a bunch of water out of the boat when you have to slow down quickly plus it gets the handle out of the operators area which is real nice.
> 
> ...



Thanks Smoke..I'm going dealer direct so I will probably have to drive to AR to pick it up. That poker run sounds like a riot! I looked on Muddy waters website but they don't show used inventory


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

SBE II said:


> Thanks Smoke..I'm going dealer direct so I will probably have to drive to AR to pick it up. That poker run sounds like a riot! I looked on Muddy waters website but they don't show used inventory


They just got the boat a week ago or so. It may not even be listed but the boat is cherry, or 100% ++, that I can assure you. My buddy owned it and didn't duck hunt with it at all. He fished the Titabawassie river and a few lakes with it. He made the poker run every year though. Cal them and ask for Steve or Mark. If you want I could text them and see if they have it yet. It was in such nice shape, they may have sold it the next day without even cleaning it up. Because it was surely immaculate when Gord dropped it off.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

norton shores killer said:


> that might been the most civil exchange between shi kid and sbe2 ever:lol:


Must be a meteor is gonna hit the earth tonight and they are the only two here who heard about it.  :lol:


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

PhilBernardi said:


> Must be a meteor is gonna hit the earth tonight and they are the only two here who heard about it.  :lol:


I thought I saw pigs flying on my way to work this morning.:lol:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

goosemanrdk said:


> I thought I saw pigs flying on my way to work this morning.:lol:


Everyone's feet should be damn near cold because hell is starting to freeze over, I think I'm about to thaw it out soon..:lol:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> They just got the boat a week ago or so. It may not even be listed but the boat is cherry, or 100% ++, that I can assure you. My buddy owned it and didn't duck hunt with it at all. He fished the Titabawassie river and a few lakes with it. He made the poker run every year though. Cal them and ask for Steve or Mark. If you want I could text them and see if they have it yet. It was in such nice shape, they may have sold it the next day without even cleaning it up. Because it was surely immaculate when Gord dropped it off.


Smoke, I apologize, I misused my verbiage. I'm going factory direct, that's my issue.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

norton shores killer said:


> that might been the most civil exchange between shi kid and sbe2 ever:lol:


It's nice to see Kid take the time to mentor someone.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Just have caddis buy a couple and then try them out. He always buys the latest and next model out, just ask lake bonneville.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> Just have caddis buy a couple and then try them out. He always buys the latest and next model out, just ask lake bonneville.


Figuring as high as rates are right now that would be my best bet. Caddis I want the dealer demo model with 20 minutes on it..I will take a loan from your bank at .0025% interest...Thanks warbucks


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Buy one of these!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

